#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Коллективный перевод сутры Алтаря (помоста) Шестого Патриарха с китайского на русский

## Еше Нинбо

Возникли разночтения при переводах сутры. Можно обсудить.
По предложению уважаемого Юй Кана открываю тему для широкого обсуждения китаеведами и переводчиками китайского языка.

Глава 1.

见性之人。言下须见。若如此者轮刀上阵。亦得见之。
Перевод А.В.Чебунина.

"Человек, познавший природу Будды, вне слов должен увидеть. Если кто так сделает, тот словно размахивая мечом, предоставит отчет и я распознаю это".

Я считаю, что правильнее будет перевести: "Тот, кто видит Самоприроду, должен видеть её подсознательно, внутри (выше слов). И даже в пылу сражения такой человек не потеряет видения Самоприроды!»

Если есть альтернативные варианты, прошу вначале предлагать свой вариант перевода, а затем обоснование и критику.

----------


## Юй Кан

Пословный разбор + вариант перевода первых двух фраз:

见性 -- постиг свою природу (природу будды)
之 -- который
人。-- человек

*Постигший природу будды*

言 -- словом
下 -- в дальнейшем
须 -- должен
见。-- явить/показать

*должен [уметь] явить это словом*.

(Т.е. -- уметь выразить это...)

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Перевод слова 言下 в словосочетании есть в Большом китайско-русском словаре, изданном в 2009 году в Шанхае в честь Года китайского языка в России. В словаре БКРС Ошанина этого слова нет.

言下之意 - подразумевать, намекать на, иметь в виду.


*Комментарии на современном китайском к этому отрывку из Алтарной сутры:*

*取自本心言下须见*

　　“祖一日唤诸门人总来”。五祖有一天把大家召集来。

　　“吾向汝说：‘世人生死事大，汝等终日只求福田，不求出离生死苦海’”。没有般若智慧的指导，没有在自性上建立起来，就算你如何地打坐修定，也只是死后升禅定天，不能出离生死。

　　“自性若迷，福何可救？”自性迷失了，“福”是救不了的。所以一定要在般若、在智慧、在自性中求。

　　“汝等各去自看智慧，取自本心般若之性”。不要依赖旁人，找到自己的本心、般若之性。

　　“各作一偈”。*自性这种东西非青黄赤白、非大非小、非内非外、无来无去、不增不减、不垢不净，如何又要通过文字表达出来呢？*一切治生产业，皆与实相不相违背，一切的安立都是佛法的显现。当我们的心明白了之后，“溪声尽是广长舌，山色无非清净身”，都在宣传佛法，都是禅的具体体现，所以，文字仍然是禅的一个表现方法。

　　“若悟大意，付汝衣法，为第六代祖。”如果你明白了佛法的大意，衣、法都付给你。

　　“火急速去，不得迟滞。”马上就去，不能问我，也不能请教别人，都得看取自心的般若智慧。

　*　“思量即不中用。”一思量即是落在第二念，若落在第二念就不对了，要看在第一念当下即是的那个东西。*

Цитата: "От обдумывания не будет пользы". 
Комментарий: 
- Как только начинаем думать, появляется вторая мысль, а это не правильно. Мы должны видеть вещь, которая в настоящем, самом первом моменте перед нами.

*　　“见性之人，言下须见，若如此者，抡刀上阵，亦得见之。”真正见性之人，即使在战场上抡刀上阵，他也不迷失自己。在任何地方他都能清楚地知道这件事情，不再有任何的疑惑。*

Цитата из текста сутры: "Человек, видящий Природу (Сущность) должен видеть её выше слов (внутри себя). Если это такой человек, то он даже на поле боя, орудуя саблей, по-прежнему будет видеть её (свою природу Будды)"
Комментарий:
- Человек действительно видящий свою Природу, даже если машет саблей на поле боя на войне, не теряет себя. В любой ситуации он знает эту вещь и у него больше нет сомнений.

http://www.jingshu.org/article-17313-1.html

Вот ещё комментарий к Алтарной сутре. Я его купил в монастыре Юньмэньсы. Первоначально издан в Тайване в 1969 году.

六祖坛经注释。
东方佛教学院第二届同学

В отношении этого отрывка комментарий:

*论仪*

参禅见性，要求是现量。由思量而知，经考虑而得，那是比量，不是宗门的自家珍宝。所以后代宗师的指导作略，见人拟议，便毫不留情地非棒即喝，或直接间接地来个否定，要求他截断思流，在棒喝否定下顿见自性，才算得不虚为人。
В медитации Чань и видении (постижении) Природы требуется интуитивное прямое постижение 现量 (показания органов чувств как основание для умозаключения). То, что постигается путём размышления, это 比量 (ануманам, сравнительное умозаключение о неизвестном путём сопоставления с известным) и это не есть драгоценность школы Чань. Поэтому патриархи школы Чань, когда вели людей и наставляли их, если видели, что человек начинает раздумывать, сразу же бежалостно использовали удар посохом или крик, отрицая напрямую или косвенно, чтобы человек отсёк свой мысленный поток, перерубил поток мыслей. И когда человек, благодаря удару посохом или крику (Учителя) мгновенно прозревал Самоприроду, тогда такого человека действительно можно было назвать Человеком с большой буквы.





Еше Нинбо: На поле боя ни о каком умении что-либо выражать языком не может идти и речи. Там некогда думать, там не до этого. Это момент на грани жизни и смерти. Здесь нет мыслей. Здесь мобилизуются все ресурсы организма на борьбу и требуются совсем другие навыки.

Об интуитивном прямом восприятии говорится в сутре очень много. Например, глава 8:

ې师见诸宗难问，咸起恶心，多集座下，愍而谓曰：‘学道之人，一切善念恶念，应当尽除；无名可名，名于自性；无二之性，是名实性，于实性上，建立一切教门，言下便须自见。
"Патриарх, увидев, что последователи разных школ собрались вокруг него, полные сомнений и трудноразрешимых вопросов, сжалился и произнёс: «Человек, изучающий Дао (Путь), должен избавиться от всех злых и добрых мыслей. То, что не имеет названия, можно назвать и называется оно Самоприродой. Это недвойственная Природа (она выше противоположностей нашего восприятия) и она называется реальной Природой (Сущностью). На реальной Природе (Сущности) основываются все школы. Её нужно увидеть самому внутри себя, выше слов».
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/.../sutra/8s.html

Вспомните первые строки Даодэцзин.
道可道，非常道。名可名，非常名。
"Дао, которое можно рассказать словами, не есть вечное Дао. 
Имя, которое можно назвать, не есть вечное имя". 

И комментарий к этим строкам мастера Чань Ханьшань Дэцина:
- То, что называется Дао, это истинно вечное Дао. Дао, которое можно выразить словами - это речь. Смысл этого в том, что *истинно вечное Дао, по сути, не имеет образа и имени, и его нельзя объяснить словами. То, что можно назвать словами, не есть истинно вечное Дао*. Поэтому и говорится "не есть вечное Дао". *Кроме того, у Дао изначально нет имени. А мы его сейчас насильно называем Дао. Поэтому всё, что можно назвать, это не настоящие названия, поэтому они и не являются вечными именами.* Эти первые две строки 1 параграфа излагают суть Дао. 

...*Ведь в сущности Великого Дао исчезают не только имена Пустота и Наличие, но и "следы" Концепции Мистическое.* Поэтому и говорится: "мистическим и ещё раз мистическим". *Когда практика достигнет этого уровня, забывается всё и исчезают явления, и куда бы ты не направился, везде будет сокровенное.* Поэтому говорится "Ворота всего сокровенного". Это уже предел (вершина) Дао. И такое гунфу (уровень практики) разве можно до конца описать словами? Только в процессе статической медитации, когда практика достигнет зрелости, только тогда можно увидеть эту сокровенность. 

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dao/1d.html

----------


## Еше Нинбо

六祖大师法宝坛经
Начать обсуждение даже, наверное, следовало бы с названия сутры. Сутра помоста драгоценной Дхармы великого Учителя Шестого Патриарха.
Правильнее будет перевести Сутра Алтаря (Жертвенника) или Алтарная сутра драгоценной Дхармы великого Учителя Шестого Патриарха. 
Где в названии слово помост? При чём здесь помост :Cry: ? Это алтарь для каждого чань-буддиста.

坛 - алтарь, жертвенник

六祖 - Шестой Патриарх
大师 - великий Учитель
法宝 - драгоценная Дхарма
坛 - алтарь, жертвенник
经 - сутра

Просто английский перевод вышел раньше и там сутру назвали The platform sutra. Отсюда и пошла неточность в переводе названия на другие европейские языки.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, мне не хотелось бы растекаться мысью и придираться к отдельным словам, критикуя, и всё такое.

Потому показал, для примера, как сам перевёл бы две фразы применительно к контексту и не внося путаницы или расширительных их толкований.

Пояснение: эти две очень простые, по сути, фразы идут после наказа или предложения Патриарха монахам явить своё понимание пробуждения гатхой, т.е., -- выразить это вербально, а не неким намёком или "имением в виду"...

Приведу, чтобы закончить с этим, разбор + перевод двух фраз следующих:

若 -- подобно; сам, свой
如 -- качество, сущность (санскр. _татха_/так)
此 -- это
者 – тот, кто

*Эту сущность свою постигший,*

轮 – колесо, повозка
刀 – нож, меч 
上阵。-- драться, воевать

*и в сражении, [средь] колесниц и мечей*

亦 – тоже, также
得 – мочь, быть в состоянии
见 -- проявлять
之。-- его/это

*также способен её проявить.*

Повторюсь: здесь всё, по мне, очень просто (в т.ч., и грамматически) и не требует излишних умопостроений, расширительных толкований или привнесений...
Вы, насколько вижу/знаю, придерживаетесь другого подхода. И смысла пытаться как-то изменить Ваш подход, возвращая к простоте и ясности, я не вижу. Просто показал на конкретном фрагменте, как можно переводить иначе. Не более того.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Согласен. Подходы разные и разное понимание. Вы говорите, что важно вербальное выражение. Я говорю о важности подсознательного. 
Хунжэнь уже знал кто видит Самоприроду, а кто нет, ещё до написания гатхи. Поэтому он и сказал, что нет смысла обдумывать и прилагать усилия в её написании. 
В своём варианте перевода я не вижу дополнительной сложности и привнесения дополнительного смысла.

Кстати, намёк и скрытый смысл очень часто используется в школе Чань и в частности в этой сутре.
Когда 5-ый патриарх втайне 6-му патриарху передавал Дхарму, он постучал по ступке три раза своим посохом. Шестой Патриарх понял, что имел ввиду Хунжэнь и тайно пришёл к нему в третью стражу ночи, где ему и была передана печать сердца Будды.
Не всё, наверное, так просто как кажется на первый взгляд.

С уважением,

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы говорите, что важно вербальное выражение. Я говорю о важности подсознательного.


Не так, совсем не так...
В ситуации, *описанной в этом фрагменте сутры* (а не вообще) о необходимости/способности (а не важности) дать именно словесное выражение/проявление постижения сказано было не мною, а самим Патриархом, *применительно к написанию гатхи, что и следует прямо из контекста*.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не так, совсем не так...
> В ситуации, *описанной в этом фрагменте сутры* (а не вообще) о необходимости/способности (а не важности) дать именно словесное выражение/проявление постижения сказано было не мною, а самим Патриархом, *применительно к написанию гатхи, что и следует прямо из контекста*.


 Ну, и слава Будде, если не так.
В любом случае Вы тоже заметили ошибку в переводе уважаемого А.В.Чебунина.
"Человек, познавший природу Будды, вне слов должен увидеть. Если кто так сделает, тот словно размахивая мечом, предоставит отчет и я распознаю это".
Он вообще ничего о состоянии видящего Самоприроду в сражении и в боевых действиях не говорит в своём переводе. Вторая часть предложения, вообще не о том. И 刀 это не меч, а сабля. Меч - это 剑 
轮- считаю, что это глагол. Вращать, крутить саблей. 轮刀 Так и комментаторы пишут.
А первая часть предложения у него, по-моему, правильно переведена - "вне слов должен увидеть".

Хоть это и простой вэньянь, но всё равно вэньянь, он и есть вэньянь, 7 век. :Smilie: 

Здесь в целом понятно.
А как насчёт названия сутры, какова Ваша точка зрения?
坛 - алтарь, жертвенник или помост :Cry: ?

----------


## Юй Кан

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, моя переводческая позиция состоит в том, чтобы переводить, не критикуя (по меньшей мере -- публично) другие переводы.
Если корректно/этично, то, по мне, нет никакой необходимости доказывать превосходство *своей* версии над другими, разжигая и всё такое...

Что до 刀, то это, согласно БКРС, "нож, меч; бритва; резак; резец; сечка; ножевой, в форме ножа (о каком-л. предмете)".
Т.е., в зависимости от контекста, 刀 вполне может быть синонимично 剑.

坛 -- 1) жертвенник (*земляной*); *территория* алтаря (храма), 2) [земляное] возвышение; трибуна...
Под помостом же понимается "возвышение, площадка, *сколоченная из досок*".
Т.о., в зависимости от подхода/видения переводчика, 坛 можно переводить либо в первом (сугубо культовом), либо во втором (некультовом) значении. Потому настаивать на категорическом предпочтении одного варианта другому смысла не вижу, т.к. и в одном, и в другом значении будут иметь место определённые искажения: непринципиальные, на мой взгляд.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Ну, Вы же предложили тему открыть :Smilie: 
Может быть Вы и правы насчёт критики переводов. Ведь может пострадать большое "я" и прочее.
Насчёт сабли или меча, это не принципиально, хотя в тайзицюань - это разные виды оружия. Я раньше их тоже не различал.

Что делал Шестой Патриарх на площадке, сколоченной из досок - помосте? Сутра помоста или драгоценной Дхармы, которая должна быть на высоком месте на алтаре? Может имеется ввиду лекционный помост, может тогда лучше трибуна?
В принципе, действительно, это зависит от подхода и видения переводчика. А также от того литературный это перевод или буквальный.
 Все переводы в определённой степени субъективны и коллективный перевод не всегда возможен из-за разных подходов, стилей и т.д.

В конечном счёте, любой перевод уступает оригиналу. Лучше читать оригинал. :Smilie: 

Моё мнение не обязательно правильное.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, Вы же предложили тему открыть


Предложил, потому что, во-первых, не хотел засорять топик, а во-вторых, была слабая надежда показать, что определённые, скажем так, неточности/вольности есть не только у Чебунина.




> Моё мнение не обязательно правильное.


Но ведь правильности строго соответствующего контексту простого, ясного и точного, де-факто, перевода нескольких обсуждаемых фраз не признаёте? Значит, моя надежда была утопической. Это одно.
Второе: взывали Вы ведь не только ко мне лично, правда? А я, со своей стороны, что мог, постарался сделать.

Что до названия сутры, то оно ведь -- метафора или образное выражение. Разве нет?

Наконец, в целом меня вполне удовлетворяет перевод этой сутры, сделанный Абаевым.
Почему сам и не берусь её переводить...

И ещё есть полуанекдотичная притча о специфике перевода с вэньяня.

Преподаватель китайского задал двум своим лучшим ученикам для сдачи зачёта перевод одного их древних текстов.
Они выполнили, принесли.
Преподаватель сказал: "Хорошие переводы! Вы оба сдали зачёт".
Ученики опешили: "А чей же перевод лучше?!"
И тут преподаватель рассмеялся: "Ни один из двух ваших переводов не лучше другого. И если бы я сам взялся переводить этот же текст, то перевёл бы иначе, чем вы. Но и мой перевод не был бы идеальным! : )"

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Предложил, потому что, во-первых, не хотел засорять топик, а во-вторых, была слабая надежда показать, что определённые, скажем так, неточности/вольности есть не только у Чебунина.
> 
> 
> Но ведь правильности строго соответствующего контексту простого, ясного и точного, де-факто, перевода нескольких обсуждаемых фраз не признаёте? Значит, моя надежда была утопической. Это одно.
> Второе: взывали Вы ведь не только ко мне лично, правда? А я, со своей стороны, что мог, постарался сделать.
> 
> Что до названия сутры, то оно ведь -- метафора или образное выражение. Разве нет?
> 
> Наконец, в целом меня вполне удовлетворяет перевод этой сутры, сделанный Абаевым.
> ...


Все переводы интересны и в чём-то взаимодополняют друг друга. И, вообще, приятно побеседовать на эту замечательную тему.
Но сами Учителя монастыря Наньхуасы не пользуются Дуньхуанским вариантом Алтарной сутры (по поводу перевода Абаева).
И спасибо уважаемому А.В.Чебунину. Интересный перевод. И спасибо академику Маслову тоже отличный перевод.
А недочёты у всех могут быть, нет, как говорится, пределов совершенству.
Перевод таких уникальных произведений - это хорошая практика. Ведь при переводе сам начинаешь лучше понимать текст оригинала, так как приходится продумывать каждую фразу и каждое предложение.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Юй Кан (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

И ещё сутра Алтарная, поскольку в ней как в Дунхуанском варианте (один текст без глав), так и в варианте монастыря Наньхуасы 6 глава, Шестой Патриарх даёт бесформенное (внезнаковое) посвящение обетов. А в Китае передача обетов происходит через Алтарь. Например, передача больших обетов трёх алтарей 三坛大戒 (обеты шраманеры, бхикшу и бодхисаттвы)

Дунхуанский вариант так и называется:

Махапраджняпарамита сутра самой высшей Махаяны мгновенного учения южной школы.
Алтарная сутра Дхармы в одном свитке, дарованной Шестым Патриархом Хуэйнэном в монастыре Дафань округа Шаочжоу с передачей бесформенных (внезнаковых) обетов.

南宗顿教最上大乘摩诃般若波罗蜜经
六祖惠能大师于绍州大梵寺施法坛经一卷兼授无相戒

Дунхуанский вариант в оригинале на китайском в Трипитаке Taisho Tripitaka Vol. 48, No. 2007:
http://www.cbeta.org/result/normal/T48/2007_001.htm

Перевод Н.В.Абаева:
http://daolao.ru/Huineng/sutra_pomosta_abaev.htm

----------

